# Animationen und Hintergrund



## Auron (18. Mai 2007)

Hi,
Ich habe vor ein Spiel zu schreiben habe aber noch nicht wirklich Ahnung wie ich in Java Figuren animiere. Ähnliches Problem mit dem Hintergrund, der soll sich nämlich wenn die Figur sich bewegt entsprechend verschieben.
Für alle Ratschläge bin ich dankbar.


----------



## EOB (18. Mai 2007)

hi, also da kann ich dir nur dieses buch ans herz legen...da steht alles vom jump and run bis zum shooter mit ki.


grüße

PS. eventuell würde ich dir meins verkaufen...bei interesse mal melden!


----------



## Auron (18. Mai 2007)

Na das ist doch schonmal was, danke. Ich werd mich mal umsehen.


----------



## Quaxli (18. Mai 2007)

Google mal nach "Killer Game Programming", da findest Du ein gutes, englisches Tutorial im Netz. Man kann die einzelnen PDF's herunter laden, die sind allerdings ein bißchen versteckt.


----------



## Sanix (18. Mai 2007)

Oder das Space Invaders tutorial.


----------

